# H: Tyranids W: £



## Sundablaka (Feb 5, 2012)

The Tyranids have served me well, but given that I barely play the game nowadays, it'd be nice to give them to someone who will actually put them to good use. Preferably, I'd like someone in the UK, but we could probably work something out for international shipping
Anyway, the list is as follows:
Trygon
Carnifex (Crushing claws, scything talons)
3 Raveners (Scything talons)
20 Termagants
15 Hormagaunts
16 Genestealers w/Broodlord
All of the models are painted fairly well. Pics can be posted if requested.


----------

